# تجربتي لتشجيع العمال على التقيد بلباس السلامة = مكافأة السلامة المادية



## cmi (30 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ..

حبيت افيدكم من خلال تجربتي بعمل مكافأة للسلامة لجميع العمال بالشركة وذلك من خلال :

التقيد بلباس السلامة ppe
احترام المسؤولين 
الحضور والغياب .


وبالفعل كانت ولا زالت تجربه ممتازة وبكل أمانه العمال صار عندهم تنافس واضح والتزام وصار فيه جوء جميل وشغف لرؤية من الشخص التالي ..

انصح الجميع بالتجربة ولك الاهم هو العدل عند إختيار الموظف المثالي ..

وبالتوفيق بالجميع ...


----------



## علي الحميد (1 مايو 2011)

شخصياً لا أجد أن الحوافز المالية "مجردة" تأتي بنتيجة قوية .. قد تكون داعمة ولكن ليست قوية..

ما أراه هو ان القدوة من الإدارة العليا في الالتزام هي من يجعل الموظفين في آخر السلم الوظيفي يلتزمون ...

انظر لهذه الصورة ... 

هؤلاء أكبر التنفيذيين في أكبر شركة بترول في العالم







هؤلاء إدارة أرامكو السعودية...


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (1 مايو 2011)

خطوة جيدة لزياة الالتزام كخطوة مساعدة
ولكن تأتي بعد:
- التقيد بتعليمات السلامة من الجهات العليا كما قال الأخ علي
- توفير المعدات والوسائل ذات النوعية الجيدة و السهلة الاستخدام اللازمة للوقاية المناسبة من المخاطر من قبل الادارة
- زيادة الوعي لدى العمال لجعلهم يدركون المخاطر وما يمكن أن يسبب لهم عدم استخدام وسائل الوقاية من خطر, لا أن يكون النظر للالتزام المعدات بكونها مصدر ربح مادي لهم فقط
تحياتي لكم


----------



## جيل أكتوبر (16 يونيو 2013)

لى تجربة مماثلة لتشجيع العمال على الإلتزام الذاتى بمهمات الحماية الشخصية وهى بالفعل تجربة مفيدة والمهم هو وضع قواعد للمفاضلة والإختيار بين العمال.
وهذا يتوجب المراقبة الدائمة لكل العمال طوال الشهر. وإعلان نتيجة العامل المثالى على لوحة الشرف يعطى العامل إحساس بالقيمة وأنه محل تقدير من 
رؤسائه وزملائه.


----------



## sayed00 (3 يوليو 2013)

اخوانى ....مع الاحترام لتجربتك لكن العامل لن يلتزم الا اذا اقتنع بأهمية المعدات و كذلك ان تكون هذه المعدات تكون مريحة لة و مناسبة و تشجع على الاتزام بليسها و يأتى بعد ذلك وضع التشريع و نظام الثواب و العقاب ....... و الاهم من ذلك كلة ان يكون هناك مثل اعلى لهم للالتزام مثلا يجد مديرة فى الموقع غير ملتزم بها هل هو سوف يلتزم؟؟ هل انت سوف تعاقب مديرة لو غير ملتزم !! هذا هو الواقع و الطريق الى الالتزام


----------



## virtualknight (5 يوليو 2013)

كلها تجارب تستحق الوقوف عندها وان كنت مؤيد لإلتزام الأدارة العليا كقدوة للعمال البسطاء


----------

